# Siemens WLAN Accesspoint mit DLink Switch und Power o. Eth.



## Chriz (8 Januar 2007)

Hi Leute.
Habe heute ein Problem beschildert bekommen, von dem ich nicht so viel Ahnung habe und leider auch recht spärliche Informationen.

Also folgendes:
Ein Switch von D-Link (16 Port / 8 davon mit PoE) soll zwei Accesspoint von Siemens versorgen.
Wenn ein AP alleine am Switch hängt läuft er ohne Probleme.
Wenn der andere alleine am Switch hängt läuft er auch.
Wenn beide zusammen am Switch hängen bricht die Spannung ein (?)
Von der Dimensionierung ist der Switch groß genug.
Kann es da Probleme mit unterschiedlichen Potentialen geben?

Wer hat eine Idee.

Danke.
MfG 
Chriz


----------



## Chriz (16 Januar 2007)

Habe die Lösung gefunden.
Es scheint als hätten die WLAN - Accesspoints wohl Potentialprobleme.

Habe die Schirmung an den beiden AP abgemacht und siehe da ... es läuft.


MfG


----------

